# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Freelance Art Handling Specialist-Multiple locations-NJ, NY/LIC, MA, FL

## crozierfinearts

We are Hiring Art Handlers -25+ positions across multiple locations and various levels-Art Handling Specialists, Senior Art Handling Specialist (NY/LIC location).

Crozier Fine Arts is an Iron Mountain Business. Crozier serves the art world ecosystem through our strategic network that spans North America and Europe. By design and execution, Crozier can meet the needs of any collection, whether private or institutional, offering unparalleled technical expertise in the handling, installation, and storing of art. Our mission is to preserve culture and innovate best practices to protect the value and integrity of assets and ensure art that matters today is here for generations to come.

Job Responsibilities:


Handle and move artworks, including wrapping, packing and crating using appropriate techniques and materialsInstall/de-install artworks during onsite projects using proper techniques and toolsLoad/unload trucks to ensure safe transitPlan the organization and packing of trucks to ensure utmost safety of objects during transitConduct inspection reports for various types of art objectsLead a team; provide guidance and coaching during projectsAct as liaison while onsite between clients and company managementDetermine strategy for projects, particularly when senior staff are not onsite

Experience, Skills and Attributes 

Bachelor’s degree preferred, or equivalent experienceKnowledge and interest in fine art, decorative art and/or designDemonstrated knowledge of industry standard packing, crating, and installation techniques and materialsAbility to speak effectively to clients and coworkersStrong attention to detail, discretion, and follow-throughMust be a team player, with the ability to lead and effectively communicate instructionsMust be self-motivated and able to work well under pressureClean personal and previous employment driving record, lifting, moving, heavy objects (in excess of 75 lbs), bending, kneeling, crouching, etc. Must be able to stand for extended periods of time.

Physical Requirements and Qualifications

Physical Requirements: lifting, moving, heavy objects (in excess of 75 lbs), bending, kneeling, crouching, etc. Must be able to stand for extended periods of time and lift a min. of 50lbs own their ownUtilization of Time and Equipment:5% Laptop / desktop computer, telephone, projector95% Lifting, moving, pushing and pulling equipment, cases, containers, or boxes in excess of: 10 - 20 lbs.

Qualifications:

Minimum Education: High School DegreeMinimum Experience: 2 – 4 YearsPreferred Education: 4-Year College DegreePreferred Experience: 2 – 4 Years


Strong attention to detail, discretion, and follow-throughMust be a team player, with the ability to lead and effectively communicate instructionsMust be self-motivated and able to work well under pressure

Check out the Job Description and apply if interested !

MA Location- https://ironmountain.jobs/somerville...47AA12784/job/

NY/LIC location:https://ironmountain.jobs/long-islan...DFDE4F5D5/job/

FL Location: https://ironmountain.jobs/davie-fl/f...318F7FCF9/job/

NJ Location:https://ironmountain.jobs/davie-fl/f...318F7FCF9/job/

----------

